# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [LG] Θόρυβος στο στύψιμο

## nikotou

Καλημέρα
Έχω το πλυντήριο ρούχων F1022TD της LG. Εδώ και μερικά πλυσίματα μου κάνει πολύ θόρυβο κατά το στύψιμο. Το άνοιξα από πίσω και είδα ότι οι βάσεις είναι μια χαρά. Όταν με το χέρι κουνάω τον κάδο (από μέσα) κάνει ένα θόρυβο που πριν δεν έκανε. Λέτε να θέλω ρουλεμάν? Περίπου 6 χρόνια το έχω και δεν είχα πρόβλημα έως τώρα...

----------


## stelakis1914

Σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράφεις πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεσαι σίγουρα αλλαγή ρουλεμάν.

----------


## nikotou

Αν είναι ρουλεμάν μπορώ να το κάνω εγώ ? Γενικά κοστίζει πολύ?

----------


## sofosal

....Βγάζεις τον ιμάντα...
...γυρνάς με το χέρι τον κάδο....δεν πρέπει να κάνει θόρυβο(γουργούρισμα)....δεν πρέπει να έχει τζόγο...
...αν ναι θες ρουλεμάν κάδου....
....αν όχι, γυρνάς τον άξονα του μοτέρ....κοιτάς εκεί για τα ίδια όπως στον κάδο....
....στα χρόνια που λες ότι το έχεις, είναι πιθανότερο να έχεις ρουλεμάν στο μοτέρ...

----------


## nikotou

Δεν έχει ιμάντα αλλά πηνία.


Όταν γυρνώ τον κάδο ναι γουργουρίζει αλλά δεν έχει τζόγο.
Τι κάνω ? Θέλω μάστορα?

----------


## sofosal

πολύ ενδιαφέρον!!...καινούρια τεχνολογία, προσωπικά πρώτη φορά το βλέπω....μου αρέσει!..
εδώ μιλάμε ΜΟΝΟ για ένα σετ ρουλεμάν!! πιθανόν να *αλλάζουν πιο εύκολα από τα παλιά συμβατικά*!!
δεν έχω όμως εμπειρία για να σου πω περισσότερα....
από την περιγραφή σου συμπεραίνω ότι πρόκειται για φθορά σε ρουλεμάν (έχει σίγουρα 2 εκεί + τσιμούχα), σε αρχικό στάδιο...
μπορείς να περιμένεις συνεχίζοντας να το χρησιμοποιείς ώσπου ο θόρυβος γίνει πιο έντονος, (μη το παρακάνεις όμως, υπάρχει κίνδυνος για μεγαλύτερη φθορά)ψάξε για service manual, ίσως στο μεταξύ κάποιος πιο έμπειρος φίλος μας δώσει τα φώτα του!!...

δες εδω:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-eAvoBI59Y

----------

nikotou (12-05-15)

----------


## nyannaco

LG direct drive είναι.

----------


## nikotou

Ναι αυτό είναι.. Από ότι είδα στο βίντεο όμως θέλει όλο το πλυντήριο λύσιμο για να δούμε τι γίνεται εκεί μέσα.
Αξίζει να το επισκευάσω ή θέλω άλλο πλυντήριο??

----------


## sofosal

> Ναι αυτό είναι.. Από ότι είδα στο βίντεο όμως θέλει όλο το πλυντήριο λύσιμο για να δούμε τι γίνεται εκεί μέσα.
> Αξίζει να το επισκευάσω ή θέλω άλλο πλυντήριο??


*ΝΑΙ αξίζει!!* όπως είδες είναι αρκετά δύσκολο, χρειάζονται εργαλεία και σχετική πείρα...τα ρουλεμάν και η τσιμούχα δεν είναι ακριβά εφόσον χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος του "εμπορίου"....(ΠΑΝΤΑ όμως καλής ποιότητας, SKF Γιαπωνέζικα η/ Γερμανικά) η δουλειά όμως αρκετή και επίπονη....
...δες πόσο (κόστος)θα σου πουν τα μαστόρια...
....οι πολύ γρήγορες στροφές που διαθέτουν αυτά τα πλυντήρια στο στύψιμο καταπονούν αρκετά τα ρουλεμάν...
....καλά είναι να γίνεται χρήση με μέτρο...

----------

nikotou (12-05-15)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Όταν με το χέρι κουνάω τον κάδο (από μέσα) κάνει ένα θόρυβο που πριν δεν έκανε.


Όταν λες "κουνάω" εννοείς περιστροφικά (το τύμπανο?) ή εννοείς πάνω κάτω?.



> Εδώ και μερικά πλυσίματα μου κάνει πολύ θόρυβο κατά το στύψιμο.


 
Πόσα πλυσίματα (και σε πόσο διάστημα / ημέρες?/ μήνες? ) δηλαδή αρχικά το άκουγες λιγότερο και σταδιακά ο θόρυβος ενισχύονταν και περισσότερο? ή μήπως τον θόρυβο τον παρουσίασε "απότομα" και ξαφνικά?. Διατηρώ αμφιβολίες να είναι τα ρουλεμάν προβληματικά εξαιτίας της απίστευτης καθαρότητας (χωρίς ίχνη σκουριάς στο πίσω ρουλεμάν) και πρέπει να μην βιαστείς . 

Εξέτασε με προσοχή αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ακουμπά για κάποιο λόγο το περιστρεφόμενο τύμπανο με το λάστιχο πόρτας (με τον καιρό ανάλογα στα διάφορα μοντέλα το λάστιχο πόρτας στρεβλώνει και φτάνει στο σημείο να τρίβεται με το περιστρεφόμενο τύμπανο ).
Να έχει μέσα στον κάδο κάποια "σκουπίδια" (πλαστικά κτλ) και σε μπερδεύουν με τα ρουλεμάν στον θόρυβο.

----------

nikotou (12-05-15)

----------


## nikotou

Ο θόρυβος παρουσιάστηκε εντελώς ξαφνικά κατά τη διάρκεια ενός πλυσίματος. 
Μόλις ξανακοίταξα τον κάδο. Τον κούνησα προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις και διαπίστωσα τα εξής :
Τον πίεσα προς τα πίσω και μετακινήθηκε λίγο αφήνοντας κενό μεταξύ λάστιχου και τύμπανου! Το λάστιχο από την μέσα πλευρά είναι λίγο φθαρμένο. 
Πάνω κάτω δεν αφήνει κάποιο περιθώριο.
Όταν τον περιστρέφω κάνει αυτό το γουγούρισμα...
Τι λέτε?

----------


## sofosal

> Ο θόρυβος παρουσιάστηκε εντελώς ξαφνικά κατά τη διάρκεια ενός πλυσίματος. 
> Μόλις ξανακοίταξα τον κάδο. Τον κούνησα προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις και διαπίστωσα τα εξής :
> Τον πίεσα προς τα πίσω και μετακινήθηκε λίγο αφήνοντας κενό μεταξύ λάστιχου και τύμπανου! Το λάστιχο από την μέσα πλευρά είναι λίγο φθαρμένο. 
> Πάνω κάτω δεν αφήνει κάποιο περιθώριο.
> Όταν τον περιστρέφω κάνει αυτό το γουγούρισμα...
> Τι λέτε?


..έχουμε μια τσιμούχα (στεγανοποίηση) στη μέσα πλευρά του κάδου και δυο ρουλεμάν ....ένα αυτό που βλέπουμε στη φωτο πίσω στον άξονα 
και ένα στη μέση...
...συνήθως το πρόβλημα ξεκινά από την τσιμούχα, που αρχίζει να αφήνει νερά να περνούν προς τα ρουλεμάν...
...το πρώτο "γουργούρισμα" ξεκινά αμέσως μόλις περάσει νερό και συνεχώς επιβαρύνεται...
...στη συνέχεια περνά νερό και στο εξω ρουλεμάν, δυναμώνει ο θόρυβος....
...στη συνέχεια το νερό αρχίζει να φαίνεται και έξω από το ρουλεμάν...

το "γουργούρισμα" συνεχής θόρυβος "βουιτό" είναι ρουλεμάν και ναι αρχίζει κάποια στιγμή "ξαφνικά", μόλις έστω και μια μπίλια αρπάξει...
αυτό ενισχύεται από το γεγονός ότι το τύμπανο του πλυντηρίου ενισχύει σαν "μεγάφωνο" τον θόρυβο....

----------


## ipso

Για δες μήπως πέρασε κανένα ρούχο μεταξύ κάδου-τυμπάνου. Μην λύνεις άδικα.

----------


## nikotou

Πως να δω αν πέρασε κάποιο ρούχο? Ορίστε οι φώτο του κάδου..

Το μπρος πίσω του τυμπάνου είναι φυσιολογικό?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ο θόρυβος παρουσιάστηκε εντελώς ξαφνικά κατά τη διάρκεια ενός πλυσίματος.


Ενισχύονται οι υποψίες ότι δεν είναι τα ρουλεμάν. (μπορεί να έχει δίκιο και στο #12 "αν σπάσει μπίλια" .. αλλά αυτό προτού να συμβεί , εννοείται για κάποιες μέρες πλύσης ή και μήνες σταδιακά και από φθαρμένη τσιμούχα θα γέμιζε η φωλιά των ρουλεμάν νερό και θα έβγαζε στο τελευταίο πίσω ρουλεμάν εμφανή σημάδια. Κάτι που δεν το βλέπουμε ). 




> Μόλις ξανακοίταξα τον κάδο. Τον κούνησα προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις και διαπίστωσα τα εξής :
> Τον πίεσα προς τα πίσω και μετακινήθηκε λίγο αφήνοντας κενό μεταξύ λάστιχου και τύμπανου!


Σε ορισμένα μοντέλα είναι φυσιολογικό.




> Όταν τον περιστρέφω κάνει αυτό το γουγούρισμα...
> Τι λέτε?


Κανένα ηχητικό βίντεο? να το ακούσουμε? (αυτό το "ξαφνικά" που ανέφερες για τον θόρυβο με κάνει να αμφιβάλω για να πω ότι 100% είναι τα ρουλεμάν)




> Πως να δω αν πέρασε κάποιο ρούχο?


Στην θέση σου (και εφόσον ακουστικά σιγουρευόμουν ότι δεν είναι ήχος ρουλεμάν) αλλά κάτι άλλο .. θα έβγαζα την αντίσταση θέρμανσης νερού και θα έβλεπα από εκείνο το άνοιγμα αν έχει κάποιο ξένο αντικείμενο μεταξύ κάδου / τυμπάνου .. θα χρειαστεί να βάλεις μια μπαλαντέζα (λάμπα για φως στο εσωτερικό του τυμπάνου δια μέσου της πόρτας ). Το ζήτημα είναι πως εμείς δεν ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς θόρυβο ακούς εσύ.

----------


## nikotou

Λοιπόν..η εγχείριση έγινε και έδειξε πως το μέσα ρουλεμάν έχει χαλάσει μαζί με το λαστιχάκι.Παραθέτω φώτο...






Ανταλλακτικά από που να πάρω?
Υπόψιν πως το σέρβις μου ζήτησε από 120 έως 150 Ε για την επιδιόρθωση.

----------


## stelakis1914

Κάνε μια αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο για ανταλλακτικά του μοντέλου πλυντηρίου που έχεις και θα βρεις κάποια καταστήματα. Διαφορετικά το ρουλεμάν στο χέρι και επίσκεψη σε μια εταιρία όπως η SKF για συμβατό ρουλεμάν.

----------

nikotou (13-05-15)

----------


## sofosal

Μπράβο Νίκο,
είσαι θηρίο τελικά, .....πίστεψα για λίγο ότι δεν θα το αποφάσιζες....τώρα είδες και μόνος τι παθαίνει η τσιμούχα και τα ρουλεμάν...

...Θες μια τσιμούχα και 2 ρουλεμάν...(θα τα αλλάξεις όλα!! βέβαια!!)
...βγάλε στο χέρι τα παλιά, και δες τα νούμερα που γράφουν πάνω τους...
...με τα παλιά στο χέρι (για σιγουριά), σε ένα μαγαζί και αγοράζεις SKF....
...δες και τι θα χρειαστείς για την στεγανοποίηση του κάδου,...κάποια κόλλα ίσως...

----------

nikotou (13-05-15)

----------


## NEOMELOS

Είναι το ίδιο πλυντήριο που βλέπουμε στις φωτογραφίες του ποστ #5;

----------


## nikotou

> Είναι το ίδιο πλυντήριο που βλέπουμε στις φωτογραφίες του ποστ #5;


Ναι βέβαια...Η τσιμούχα που βλέπεις είναι από την μέσα πλευρά. Η ζημιά δεν επεκτάθηκε τόσο ώστε να φαίνεται και στο πίσω το ρουλεμάν.

----------


## nikotou

Τελικά η αντικατάσταση έγινε επιτυχώς . Κόστος ανταλλακτικών 45€ για τα SKF. Είχε και τα NBK αλλά δεν ρώτησα καν τιμή. Τα ακριβοπλήρωσα νομίζω. 
Το δύσκολο σημείο είναι η αφαίρεση των ρουλεμάν. Πολύ χτύπημα βρε παιδί μου. Θέλει καλύτερα σφυρί "βαριά" γιατί με το μικρό δεν παλεύεται.
Παράλληλα έγινε και ένα γενικό καθάρισμα των σωληνώσεων και του κάδου αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές όλα ήταν σε καλή κατάσταση.
Να ακόμη μερικές φώτο...






Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια!

----------


## piculin

Καλησπέρα.
Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα (LG F1022TD0)
Θέλω να ρωτήσω εάν τελικά χρειάστηκε να λυθεί όλο το πλυντηριο και να βγει ο κάδος για να δείτε ότι το πρόβλημα τελικά ήταν τα ρουλεμάν.
Επίσης αν χρειάστηκε εξωλκεας ή αν με τη χρήση εξωλκεα υπάρχει περίπτωση να γλυτώσει κάποιος όλο αυτό το λυσιμο.... 
Και πως μπορεί κάποιος να θυμάται πως θα το ξαναδεσει...είναι τυφλοσουρτης ή θέλει καποια εμπειρια;

Πήρα τηλέφωνο καποια εταιρεια μεσω ιντερνετ και περιμενω 3 βδομαδες για ανταποκριση... Μαλλον μεσιτης είναι.
Οπότε λέω μήπως και το κάνω μόνος γιατί δεν βλέπω φως...

Ευχαριστώ...θα έχω κι άλλες ερωτησεις 😀


ΥΓ1: και προφανώς όλη αυτή η δουλειά απαιτεί μεταφορά του πλυντηρίου σε κάποιο μεγάλο χώρο γιατί στο μπάνιο δεν γίνεται, σωστα; 😕

ΥΓ2: αν μπορεί κάποιος να πει τι εργαλεία χρειάζονται... Κλειδιά, εξωλκεας, κτλ..

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ilias1979

piculin αυτη ειναι η διαδικασια https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmYs3wwXXIE νομιζω για το πλυντηριο σου,θελει πολυ προσοχη και υπομονη ,τα εργαλεια που χρειαζεσαι ειναι αυτα που βλεπεις και στο βιντεο η παρομοια .
Επισης θελει προσοχη μην καταστρεψεις το λαστιχο οταν ανοιξεις τον καδο και οταν τον βιδωσεις καλα, καλο ειναι να βαλεις και φλατζοκολα για τυχον διαροες.Οταν βγαλεις τα παλια ρουλεμαν κρατησε τα για να τα χρησιμοιησεις επανω απο τα καινουργια για να μην τα χτυπησεις απευθειας και τους κανεις ζημια.

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλημερα βλεπω ολο και πιο πολα πλυντυρια με βλαβη στα ρουλεμαν τι φταει τα νερα? κακη χρηση ? πολες στροφες ? ευχαριστω.

----------


## tipos

> καλημερα βλεπω ολο και πιο πολα πλυντυρια με βλαβη στα ρουλεμαν τι φταει τα νερα? κακη χρηση ? πολες στροφες ? ευχαριστω.


Nεκταριε η κυρια αιτια ειναι οτι περναει νερο απο την τσιμουχα στα  ρουλεμαν με αποτελεσμα αυτα να καταστρεφονται.Τα καλυτερα ρουλεμαν να  βαλεις αν η τσιμουχα ειναι μαπα η αν δεν ειναι σωστα τοποθετημενη τοτε  θα ξαναχαλασει γρηγορα.Επισης πριν βαλουμε τα καινουργια ρουλεμαν στη  φωλια τους πρεπει να τα δοκιμαζουμε πανω στον αξονα για τυχον φαγωμα.Αν  το ρουλεμαν δεν μπαινει σφηχτα στον αξονα τοτε ειναι ματαια η αλαγη τους  χωρις επισκευη η αλαγη αξονα.Ενα αλλο που πρεπει να προσεχουμε ειναι αν  το δαχτυλιδη που παταει η τσιμουχα ειναι καλο.Πρωτα το τριβουμε με πολυ  ψιλο γυαλοχαρτο και μετα τσεκαρουμε για τυχον φαγωμα,ραγισμα  ψωριασμα.Το δαχτυλιδη θα πρεπει να ειναι λειο σαν καθρεφτης.Τελος το  γρασο πρεπει να ειναι καταληλο για τσιμουχες και οχι χοντρο-πηχτο οπως  αυτο που βαζουν στα ρουλεμαν

----------


## giorgiopappas

Να ρωτησω εγω κατι αλλο.. υπαρχει περιπτωση σε μια βδομαδα να βουιξουν καινουργια ρουλεμαν?? 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

> Να ρωτησω εγω κατι αλλο.. υπαρχει περιπτωση σε μια βδομαδα να βουιξουν καινουργια ρουλεμαν?? 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αν δεν εγινε σωστα η επισκευη περναει το νερο στα ρουλεμαν και αρχιζει σιγσ σιγσ να μεγαλωνει ο θορυβος

----------


## giorgiopappas

> Αν δεν εγινε σωστα η επισκευη περναει το νερο στα ρουλεμαν και αρχιζει σιγσ σιγσ να μεγαλωνει ο θορυβος


Μεσα σε μια βδομαδα ??

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

Ναι.Ακομα και σε μια πλυση μπορει να γινει οταν υπαρχει κενο μεταξυ αξονα και ρουλμαν

----------


## giorgiopappas

> Ναι.Ακομα και σε μια πλυση μπορει να γινει οταν υπαρχει κενο μεταξυ αξονα και ρουλμαν


Μάλιστα... η τσιμουχα σε περιπτωση που εχει κατσει ο αξονας να την βαζουμε ενα νουμερο πιο στενη?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αναφέρεται στον άξονα και στην εφαρμογή με το ρουλεμάν και όχι στην τσιμούχα . με λίγα λόγια όσο δύσκολα θα βγει το παλιό ρουλεμάν από τον άξονα , τόσο δύσκολα πρέπει να μπει και το νέο ρουλεμάν . 
Επειδή όμως μπορεί να παρανοήσαμε με τα λεγόμενα σου και να καταλάβαμε άλλα . Διευκρινίζεις περισσότερα ? (π.χ. ποιος τα άλλαξε ? εσύ? τεχνικός ? το "βουίζουν" μπορεί να είναι δική σου άποψη ... αναφέρεσαι στο ίδιο μοντέλο ? (LG ?) ή σε άλλο μοντέλο με ιμάντα και να ακούς π.χ. βουιτό ιμάντα ή κάτι άλλο. κανένα βίντεο να το περάσουμε από "ακτινογραφίες " ?

----------


## tipos

> Μάλιστα... η τσιμουχα σε περιπτωση που εχει κατσει ο αξονας να την βαζουμε ενα νουμερο πιο στενη?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αμα κατσει ο αξονας τοτε η τον αλαζεις η τον πας σε μηχανουργειο για  γεμισμα.Τσιμουχα δεν βαζουμε πιο στενη γιατι θα σφιξει πολυ πανω στο  δαχτυλιδη και θα χαλασει πολυ γρηγορα

----------


## giorgiopappas

> Αμα κατσει ο αξονας τοτε η τον αλαζεις η τον πας σε μηχανουργειο για  γεμισμα.Τσιμουχα δεν βαζουμε πιο στενη γιατι θα σφιξει πολυ πανω στο  δαχτυλιδη και θα χαλασει πολυ γρηγορα


Απο πισω απτη τσιμουχα και αναμεσα στα ρουλεμαν βαζουμε ή οχι γρασσο?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tipos

> Απο πισω απτη τσιμουχα και αναμεσα στα ρουλεμαν βαζουμε ή οχι γρασσο?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Γρασσο βαζουμε  στη τσιμουχα στο σημειο που εφαπτει με το δαχτυλιδη,οχι  πολυ για να μην το ξερασει μεσα στον καδο και λερωνει τα ρουχα.Πισω απο  την τσιμουχα και αναμεσα στα ρουλεμαν δεν ειναι απαραιτητο

----------


## giorgiopappas

> Γρασσο βαζουμε  στη τσιμουχα στο σημειο που εφαπτει με το δαχτυλιδη,οχι  πολυ για να μην το ξερασει μεσα στον καδο και λερωνει τα ρουχα.Πισω απο  την τσιμουχα και αναμεσα στα ρουλεμαν δεν ειναι απαραιτητο


Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλες σου

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N7505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Al-x

Πλυντήριο LG F1022TD0 (direct drive) έχει αρχίσει να κάνει έντονο θόρυβο (σύρσιμο) ιδίως στις υψηλές στροφές εδώ και αρκετό καιρό. 
Τελευταία όμως έχει αρχίσει να κάνει και ένα θόρυβο περιστασιακά σαν τρίξιμο, όταν έχει φορτίο και έχει πάρει νερό και όχι όταν τον περιστρέφω άδειο με το χέρι.
Ο κάδος είναι αρκετά σταθερός στο πάνω- κάτω μόνο μερικά mm μετακινείται και το πλυντήριο στο στύψιμο δεν τραντάζεται ιδιαίτερα
Έχει κάποιος την εμπειρία να μου πει από τον ήχο αν ο θόρυβος που ακούγεται είναι ρουλεμάν;
Μπορώ όμως να ανεβάσω αρχεία ήχου;

----------

